# my uncles kitty



## threecatguy (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Handsome orange boy! Very cute


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Beautiful cat!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

*squishes*


----------

